
Ask HN: Why did Facebook not choose Apache 2.0 License for React? - foo101
We recently discussed how Facebook chose the MOST license for React? There were some concerns that the MIT license offers less patent protection to the users than BSD + Patent grant. But it was explained away as trying to appease the community. I believe the Apache 2.0 License that comes with an explicit patent grant would have been a better way to appease the community because Apache 2.0 License is also a very trusted license and it offers patent protection to the users. Why then did Facebook not choose the Apache 2.0 License?
======
PaulHoule
Ask them.

